# Software > Ασφάλεια >  new spyware doctor

## commando

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος να ενημερωσω πως το spyware doctor στην εκδοση 3.8 την τελευταια εχει ενσωματωσει ρυθμιση για proxy server update ωστε να μπορειτε να κανετε αυτοματα με καποιον απο τους ιντερνετ proxies updates στα βρομερα spyware.αυτο δεν μπορουσε να το κανει η παλιοτερη εκδοση.

----------


## commando

στο νεο spyware doctor 3.8 που δουλευει οπως προανεφερα το update με τους proxies μεσα στο AWMN ,θα πρεπει οταν ειστε online να απενεργοποειτε το on guard οσοι εχετε αδυναμα συστηματα οπως πχ laptops διοτι δεσμευει στο 100% την cpu και ισως καθυστερει την συνδεση σας.Επισης καλο ειναι αφου το βαλετε να απενεργοποιησετε και τα αυτοματα smart update και να κανετε manual update μονο τα νεα databaseς για να μην ταλαιπωρηστε εκ νεου με registrations κλπ κλπ.

----------

